# control arm seals



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi gang.:cheers
Ya know where the upper control arms go thru the fenders right,,,, and the rectangular seals (mud flap do hickies)....anyway they as you know are stapled on. The new 'seal' goes on from the wheel well side
ok...........I got the old staples out finally , with a bit of inspiration pressed the new ones in loosely........ I took the wheel off and am wondering how to press the rubber thu the dam staples......grrrrrrrrr
Is there some trick to it?
I thought of having Mrs Tk hold something over the head of the staples in the engine compartment.....and me in the wheel well and MAYBE could use a small 1/4 drive socket over the ends of each staple and PUSH!?
There's got to be a better way.:confused
thanks as always


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

nope, take new seals, match them with the holes on the old seals, make small holes on new seals from old seal pattern. then take new seals and slip them on staples, then bend staples. easier with wheel well off car. or match holes with holes on wheel well. same difference. then install staples.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

there are no old ones


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Use some cardboard from cereal boxes and make some templates. Put em where you want on the wheelhouse, and mark the holes. Transfer the holes to the rubber, use a very small drill to make the holes.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I had my inner fenders off the car when I installed the rubber splash shields. Even off I had a difficult time. Installing on the car I have to think is a two person job. To make the holes I used a very small finishing nail chucked into a portable drill. Use a small block of wood as an anvil to drill against. Use the original holes in inner fender, as locating holes. You are only drilling new holes in the rubber. Insert staple, use the wood block to hold down the staple and pair of needle nose on the other side to bend over the two staple legs. Drill and install the staples one a a time. Start in the center and work your way down both sides of the opening. Some one may have found an easier way. Ugly job but it can be done. Good luck..


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Finally got the drivers side, what a pain. 
it does look cool with the hole covered 
from the inside its REALLY close the the A arm.
what's the clearence supposed to be if any?
thanks as always


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, the pretty much rub. Mine are original on both cars, and kinda tattered. I have no plans on replacing them any time soon. Some folks have used wire in place of the staples, and hav kind of "stitched" them back on....hard to spot, and in an out of the way place. Yeah, it's a "no fun" project, for sure....


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Post pics, want to see how high you guys have em'


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone have any guidance on removing the stapes? I have my fender wells out while I am rebuilding the front suspension. I would like to get the fenders blasted and powdercoated. Thus I need to remove these splash guards.
Thank you.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Needle noses or *****... gently bend them straight and pull em' out... knock old paint lose if you need to.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

You guys have more patients than me. After about 15 min of trying to get the staples in I just attached them with little sheet metal screws painted black. Looks better than the staples anyway I think. Such little details never bothered me, but I guess if you want a correct restoration, such things matter. 
:willy:


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

I put the shields where I wanted them (and marked them) and used a large needle to poke through. Then when I pulled the needle back, I sat a light colored felt tip on the tip of the needle and made a little dot where the holes wanted to be. Found the holes with the staples, and shoved them through. After you get a couple staples in, then you don't need to mark them anymore- just follow the needle with the staple and push them in with needle nose pliers, and bend them over. Didn't seem terrible, once you got a rhythm going. Easy as pi.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

*Splash Seals*

AMES Cat G34 page 263. 

http://www.amesperf.com/catalogs/G34.pdf

Anyone willing to post pictures of how the complex die cut piece (P/N B165B) is installed? 
I called Ames but they don't have any figure or anything to reference.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

*bump - ANYBODY?*



integrity6987 said:


> AMES Cat G34 page 263.
> 
> http://www.amesperf.com/catalogs/G34.pdf
> 
> ...




1968 or 1969 preferred. Could probably figure it out from 70-72 also.

Thanks!


----------

